# BIG A....is failure on the 4th rep the same as failure on the 6th or 8th rep???



## hetfield (Oct 12, 2006)

is failing on the 4th rep as good as failing on the 6th or 8th rep, or does that mean the weight is too heavy for me? my question i guess is which is best for optimum growth? failure at 4 reps or 6 ?

rock and roll aint noise pollution


----------



## brendanbreen (Oct 18, 2006)

failure is failure but you dont want to be too low in reps or to high really i havent found any one who would say that between 4 and 8 is bad but thats the limit i would think unless its calves abs or forearms and maybe with shrugs .... those in mind anything less than 4 lower the weight and anything higher than 8 boost the weight too what you can do for 4-6 untill you can get 8 again


----------



## Big A (Oct 27, 2006)

As it was said, you shouldn't fail any lower than 4th rep and really not any higher than the 8th. Use a weight where you fail in between these two.


----------

